# FileDialog in Applet verwenden



## Guest (13. Mai 2007)

Ich verwende einen FileDialog zum Speichern einer Datei. Wenn ich das Applet aus Eclipse oder von der Konsole aus starte, funktioniert alles einwandfrei. In eine HTML-Datei eingebunden, wird der Dialog nicht angzeiegt. Was muss ich beachten?


```
ActionListener alStart = new ActionListener() {
		public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
			ConnectStudivz conn = new ConnectStudivz(tfEMail.getText(),
					pwPassword.getText());
			String bildURL=conn.getImageURL(tfURL.getText());
			
			// Bild speichern
			
			FileDialog fd = new FileDialog(new Frame(), 
	                "Bild speichern unter...",
	                 FileDialog.SAVE);
			fd.setFile("picture.jpg");
			fd.show();
			...
		}
```

Vielen Dank!

Lg, martin


----------



## Wildcard (13. Mai 2007)

Dem Applet fehlen die erforderlichen Rechte, es muss signiert werden.


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Mai 2007)

Guck mal in die FAQ, da gibts einen Beitrag zum Signieren.


----------

